# Sebastian Inlet



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

If you go South of the Inlet bridge a couple miles, on your right you will fine plenty of space to slide a yak into the water, You can either paddle south and hit the docks or head N. and hit the mangrove area. Not an uncommon place to see other yaks. The other place to get into the water is on the county park just N. of inlet a few miles, you will pay an entrance fee i think ( look up on line), they have a small boat ramp and you can fish a lot of mangrove islands from there.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Long Point Park


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Honest John's fish camp


----------



## BiggCP (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks for all the input guys! I will definitely check these out.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Honest John's Fish Camp....the Arthur's have owned it for several generations.. bait shop, boat ramp and access to several miles of protected (from the wind) canals and waterways....Mullet Creek I think the area is called. Miles of mangrove lined canals and small bays


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

With the kayak fish along the mangroves out in front of the campground early in the morning or at dusk for snook and trout. Be careful with the current though in this area, stay close to shore. The flat right out in front of the boat ramp is good for trout and snook. I had my best luck with incoming tides. Have a great trip!


----------



## BiggCP (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks for the tips and the video, very informative.


----------



## Mfresh0331 (9 mo ago)

Ill be there in november


----------

